# The Best Kit maker?



## B-17engineer (Nov 25, 2009)

Hi all. 

I am curious as to who makes the best kits? 

Like accessories, historical accuracy, best mould etc. etc.

Just a bit curious


----------



## Airframes (Nov 25, 2009)

I don't think their is a 'best kit maker' as such Harrison. Many manufacturers make some beautiful kits, and some of these same companies make some that aren't so good. Tamiya, Hasegawa, Italeri,(and Accurate Miniatures, who supply Italeri with some), Academy, even Airfix, turn out some great kits, and are probably among the better known names. However, it's a difficult thing to quantify, as many factors come into play, not least the cost, and overall detail etc. Where some companies charge a high price for a well detailed kit, some others may charge a very, very reasonable price for an exceptionally detailed and accurate kit, but, the same companies might also market some good kits, which are 'average' as far as detaile etc is concerned, but at fairly high prices. Revell are an example, with their incredible JU88, but they also have some on their lists which are good, but perhaps not proportionally such good value.
Whatever the end result, it has to be remembered that it's the designer and tool maker who make the model what it is, and many people forget this when criticising olde kiyts in particular. The moulds for these were made by taking a casting from a hand carved, wooden master, so someone, somewhere, has shown exceptional skill in producing these. Today, most moulds are made by CAD programmes, with the mould itself being procuced by the expensive spark erosion method of precisely cutting the metal which, of course, adds to the retail price.


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 25, 2009)

Thanks for the quick response Terry!


----------



## Maglar (Nov 25, 2009)

I have picked my companies based on price, as I am not so keen on having the correct dihedral and everything that make a model 100% accurate like some people strive for. With that in mind, my picks are Revell / Monogram and Academy. Revell sells some nice larger kits at a very cheap price (Like 1/48 B17s and Liberators) and their decals are nice too. I also buy academy for the scribed panel lines, but the decals suck. If you want 'more' out of the box, go buy Tamiya, Hasagawa, and etc. I guess its just personal preference when it comes down to it..


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 25, 2009)

Terry expressed it well. It depends what you're looking for. I tend to like high quality, lots of detail, and accuracy of dimensions and don't mind paying extra for it. Some of the better quality kit makers have been known to mess up the dimensional acccuracy. Good example is a comparison of 1/48 Spitfire IXs. The best accuracy of scale? ICM, not Hasegawa but you might get lots of flash and warped parts in the ICM kit.

It's really usefull to Google model reviews of the kit you're considering. Many others have posted their learnings and views, and that's why I ended up buying the ICM Spit.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 26, 2009)

I agree with Terry. It is not esay ( if there is the possibility at all) to say which one f manufacturers is the best. So nothing more to say.


----------



## Heinz (Nov 26, 2009)

As everyone said it comes down to you and for the most part what you consider to be good value. My budget isnt huge so Academy and Revell and ICM are very attractive. With the odd Tamiya or Hasegawa at a good price. At the end of the day if I'm happy with the 'Model' rather it being perfectly accurate I'm sold.


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 26, 2009)

True. I am with you Alex, low budget (I need a job!) so I love Revell. 

Especially the Do-217 I 'm entering in the HH GB it has some real awesome detail!


----------



## Wurger (Nov 26, 2009)

The price fro model kits is one of points a modeller has to take into consideration as well.Of course there are cheaper ways of modelling.Look at Gerar's works for instance. ALso the cardboard models are chaep and bigger than a model kit of the same scale.The advantage od these "paper" ones is that their assembling doesn't require a such huge sellection of tools used usually for a plastic kit building. So the kind of modles is a very good alternative for all who can't afford those expensive plastic kits.


----------



## ozhawk40 (Nov 26, 2009)

I must admit I have a strong preference for Tamiya, who produce some great kits that fit and go together as they should. A little simple in detail sometimes, but they are great for new starters to hone skills. I try and look for some second hand bargains on the web and evilbay. I tend to get very frustrated with kits that need a lot of work to make them fit and look good, and the temptation becomes strong to ditch a lemon and start another. Who's done that? Good advice is to check reviews before making a decision to buy, so you know what you are getting into. 

Cheers

Peter


----------



## A4K (Nov 26, 2009)

Yep, I always google up on kits before I get them too, as I love (correct) detail, but work on a fairly tight budget.

We can't get Tamiya aircraft kits at all in Hungary, and Hasegawa and Dragon kits very rare too, as the prices are so high there's no real market for them. To this end, the majortity of kits in my collection are of Revell, Italeri and Airfix origin.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 26, 2009)

The only "problem" kits I have ever had were William Brother's kit as they were a real "femalous caninus"!

I've recent bought a couple from Mirage and ICM off of eBay and I have to say I'm pretty darn impressed with the quality of them. The He 177 in 1/72 scale from Revel is outstanding.


----------



## A4K (Nov 26, 2009)

I agree, VB. I'm not familiar with Mirage (or are they connected to special Hobby?), but the ICM kits are beautifully detailed and quite accurate in outline, at a much lower cost than the Tamigawas. They offer all optional parts together aswell (common mouldings), you don't need to buy the seperate boxings to get certain bits.

That Revell He 177 is lovely too - world's apart from the Airfix kit!


----------



## Wurger (Nov 26, 2009)

But of course we remember that ICM kits aren't pefect.However comparing their Spitfire MkIX and Hasegawa/Revell one the ICM Spit looks better taking its dimensions into consideration.But there are still cavities on surfaces of the main details, especially at these4 areas where the styrene is quite thick.


----------



## A4K (Nov 27, 2009)

That's true my friend, and to be honest I have NEVER seen a kit that was 'perfect', no matter who the maker or how much it cost.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 27, 2009)

ALso that's true Evan. That's the reason we have to use sandpaper and files.


----------

